# coconut oil ? (probiotic damage?)



## sbgrace (Sep 22, 2004)

Does coconut oil, in your experience, kill off probiotics or probiotic foods?

I've been trying to space it from probiotics but it's just difficult and I don't know if it's really a concern.

x-post in nutrition and good eating


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

I haven't seen CO kill bacteria or yeasts in noticeable amounts. High-dose biotin I noticed, albeit very subtly, with my kids, but CO, I've never seen anything. Since other people have noticed stuff, I wonder if it's different strains, or something about the gut environment in some that are more sensitive than others. Either way, my understanding is that it has to be a fair amount, not the incidental amount of cooking, but as a more central ingredient (or just a big spoonful by itself).


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Coconut oil (caprylic acid) has antifungal properties. And it kills MRSA topically, which is a bacteria. So, it makes sense that it could impact other microbials in the stomach/gut. The medium chain fatty acids do something to the cell walls, iirc.

I found that caprylic acid is used as an algaecide, bactericide, and fungicide in nurseries, greenhouses, garden centers, and interiorscapes on ornamentals. And is used for mastitis in cows. http://jds.fass.org/cgi/content/abstract/88/10/3488

This site mentions caprylic acid for intestinal parasite infections, and intestinal bacterial infections.http://www.fungusfocus.com/html/caprylic_acid.htm

Thought-provoking question!

Pat


----------



## mamafish9 (Jul 26, 2006)

I have similar thoughts about making coconut milk yogurt - does the yogurt starter really multiply and grow, or do I end up with dead starter grains and thickened coconut milk (it doesn't end up with the "soured" taste of most fermented foods)...


----------



## sbgrace (Sep 22, 2004)

The only fats Andrew can metabolize are medium chains. He has to take at least two tablespoons of coconut based oils a day. We have no choice. I just keep thinking it's what is throwing him off lately. I'm going to keep trying to space away from my probiotics.


----------



## LoMaH (May 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sbgrace* 
The only fats Andrew can metabolize are medium chains. He has to take at least two tablespoons of coconut based oils a day. We have no choice. I just keep thinking it's what is throwing him off lately. I'm going to keep trying to space away from my probiotics.

From reading about other folks- coconut oil is more potent as an antiviral. Antivirals tend to increase yeast.
So, perhaps you want to put an anti-yeast protocol in place. (biotin- as mentioned above, Candex/Candidase/candizyme enzymes, etc.)

I don't know if that explains what you're experiencing, but I do know that my kids tolerate whole coconut milk better than straight coconut oil (yet I can cook with it fine). The whole milk still contains the oil, but for some odd reason it doesn't cause the same negative side effects for us as the oil.


----------



## sbgrace (Sep 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoMaH* 
From reading about other folks- coconut oil is more potent as an antiviral. Antivirals tend to increase yeast.
So, perhaps you want to put an anti-yeast protocol in place. (biotin- as mentioned above, Candex/Candidase/candizyme enzymes, etc.)

I don't know if that explains what you're experiencing, but I do know that my kids tolerate whole coconut milk better than straight coconut oil (yet I can cook with it fine). The whole milk still contains the oil, but for some odd reason it doesn't cause the same negative side effects for us as the oil.

Ah! I think what I'm seeing is "yeasty" possibly but I couldn't figure out why as the only thing we changed was greatly increased his coconut based (MCT) oil. That may be it.

Do you guys think this might be a good idea?

morning/breakfast--probiotics including florastor (this is my yeast based probiotic and what I"m most concerned the coconut oil is killing; it also helps us w/yeast among other things).

three hours later--first coconut based oil dose w/biotin

on w/another dose or two in the day w/biotin.

2-3 hours after last coconut based dose:
other probiotics right before bed.

Do you think the biotin will kill those probiotics earlier/later in the day and I'd be better off without it?


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

Subbing!!

Might I ask why your LO is getting so much biotin?


----------



## mamafish9 (Jul 26, 2006)

Rachelle, I've been dosing probiotics right before bed. I figure that gives them the longest time to act without interacting with coconut stuff (DS drinks coconut milk). So maybe you could do the coconut oil & biotin earlier in the day, end 3-4 hours before bed, and do probiotics before bed?


----------



## LoMaH (May 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sbgrace* 
Ah! I think what I'm seeing is "yeasty" possibly but I couldn't figure out why as the only thing we changed was greatly increased his coconut based (MCT) oil. That may be it.

I don't know the answer of whether the oil is killing the probiotics or not.
If I were in your position, I'd do as mamafish suggested.

What symptoms are you seeing?
I looked back at some old notes and what others suggested to me was that the problem could be either yeast (symptoms vary for us) or phenol issues (dark circles under eyes, uncooperative, red ears).
The solution I was given was to either increase the yeast protocol or use No-Fenol enzymes (which also helps control yeast) for the phenols.
We couldn't do No-Fenol, so I just stopped giving the oil and used Candex.

Whatever you do, don't forget to post your solution because it's always helpful for others to know the outcome.

HTH

ETA: Biotin requires magnesium (calming), so there's something else you can try.


----------



## LBMarie9 (Jan 3, 2008)

hmmm


----------



## tatsu15 (Dec 18, 2009)

Coconut oil contains lauric acid which kills coated bad bacteria and not the beneficial bacteria in our stomachs... that is why it is effective in killing off yeast infections.

Also, taking coconut oil on an empty stomach will cause bloating and gas... so it's best to mix it in with some food or use it for cooking (stir fry, saute, etc.)


----------

